
The Best Programming Languages for Each Situation - milly1993
https://tomassetti.me/best-programming-languages/
======
zmonx
It's great that Prolog routinely makes an appearance in such overview
documents, and is often even mentioned quite positively or at least cautiously
positively.

Some quotes from the article:

 _By the standard of academia Prolog and Haskell are both successful
languages._

 _Prolog in a sense proved that logic programming does not work in practice_
(what??)

 _We personally think that Prolog is one of the most interesting languages
ever created, but even we could not find a place for it in production code._

As to the last point, how hard did "even you" look? How about capturing the
essence of the article as _Prolog facts_ that associate these languages with
relevant attributes? That would make reasoning about the article quite
interesting.

------
codygman
> On the other hand it is not specifically designed for concurrency, or any
> industry use, so it is less pragmatic than Erlang or Go.

Can you give clarification? Haskell allows concurrency nearly as easy as Go
imo.

